# Opinions on 10 month old



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Your boy looks great to me.
He is too young to have a full coat and pups at that age are often lanky


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very handsome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Certainly looks a lot like himself at 8 weeks. 
Are you wanting to show him in AKC conformation? Are his parents show dogs?
He is a bit too long in the 2nd thigh for me, giving an over-angulated appearance in the rear, thus not as balanced as he should be.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

K9 Design yes am going to show him AKC, UKC, International as well as in hunt tests and field trials and obedience, rally and eventually agility. 

Jana


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you Doug yeah he is going from puppy to adult coat and is pretty naked right now lol 
and yes he is lanky right now. 

Jana


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Codemonkey 19 thank you. 

Jana


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a head shot


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What part of the country are you in? What's his pedigree?


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

I am in Washington state he doesnt have any show up close its farther back he has a lot of the same lines as my old girl I showed. More field up close. 

Jana


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He's very handsome and a beautiful color.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you Murphy 1 I love this boy.

Jana


----------



## EmmaandMoose (May 3, 2013)

He's a beautiful dog. Emma is 10 months, will be 11 in a week and a half and she does not have anywhere near the coat as your boy. She's very thin and lanky as well but she has been for a while. She only has a little feathering around the ears, tail and hindquarters. Hrt parents had a bit of a fuller coat so I'm hoping she will eventually get hers, maybe once the weather finally cools down?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy is almost a year and a half. At about a year he had a pretty coat but lost it all as summer approached. Now that winter is upon us soon his coat is coming in beautifully. It was somewhat wavy when young but now straight. He has developed a "lions mane" around his neck and the feathering on his belly is growning. It's shiny and silky. So I guess as they approached their second birthday you see a difference.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would suggest going to handling classes, and find someone who shows in AKC conformation (goldens), preferably someone who has bred and/or handled dogs to their championship, to go over him and give you their opinion. 
Goldens are one of THE most difficult breeds to show and finish in AKC. The Pacific Northwest is also a difficult area, with many high profile breeders. Unless your dog comes from parents who were shown, it's going to be quite difficult to get anywhere in the ring. UKC and Int'l shows are a different story, and are a lot of fun and much easier to earn a title. I'd also encourage you to investigate the GRCA CCA program.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To follow up what Anney just said.... I've had Bertie looked at by a number of people. They aren't just looking at the dog. They are getting their hands on him and checking him out and looking in his mouth and whatever. And then they want to see movement and temperament as well.

The next step after that isn't showing. Both he and I need to learn a lot of stuff about handling and showing. I sat in a club meeting last week and listened to his breeder (who is a judge) talk about what works and doesn't work in the show ring. It scared the heck out of me how much more complicated it is, right down to paying attention to what the individual judges look for (movement, expression, etc - based on how they judge previous classes or where they have people get up) and using that to your advantage. And there is a lot of strategy that goes on with some of the handlers... it's not just going out there and running around the ring. 

And that's why we are going to be taking handling classes - this with somebody his breeders recommended.  And even then - my focus is on just having fun. I've heard the AKC is very hard to get points on goldens and some people have talked about spending a huge amount of money to get that title.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Emma and Moose and Murphy 1 thank you your babies are beautiful also. 

Jana


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Anney and Megora unfortunately going to a breeder or someone who shows goldens around me is out of the question when I first started in goldens in 2005 with my girl who I showed I went to a person who said they would mentor me well they didnt and ended up stabbing me in the back after telling me to show my girl which I did. I have been stabbed in the back by breeders, breeder judges and exhibitors. I was then attacked at the shows and told my girl should never have been alive and that she was a disgrace to the breed as well as I was because I brought a field dog to a show. I have shown other breeds for friends along the way so know how to handle and know how politcal and hard the golden ring is. I just wanted to see if what I was seeing other people saw. 

I tend to be very passionate and that tends to piss people off but I truly believe a golden should be a field dog first and foremost above all else and the structure, temperment and coat and size should reflect that so I tend to show what I believe in verses what is popular or shown in the conformation ring. I get a lot of flac for this and am riddiculed and attacked at every single show I have ever been too and its not just me anyone around here if you bring a dog that isnt what the show people consider a show dog you are attacked and bellittled and they will not help or welcome newbies at all. I do know what my boys strengths and weaknesses are and am mainly going to go UKC and international for shows have shown UKC and love it.


I also will be mainly concentrating on field work and titles on my boy since thats where my passion lies. I tend to tick people off because I am so passionate about goldens being field dogs first and foremost but its what I feel and I am very true to what I believe in that. I do want to show conformation though and was pulled aside by two judges with my girl and told that she is what should be winning and that most goldens in the ring do not have proper coat to work in the water they would be freezing very quickly due to they do not have proper coats she found me well after the judging was over and talked to me for quite awhile and told me to keep showing my girl and that maybe if enough were shown they would start getting put up so I keep on keeping on. 

Jana


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know...I'm trying very hard not to be too naïve here, but most of the people I've met and interacted with tend to be overly nice and encouraging. I was talking to somebody before the meeting about how nervous I felt going into a completely different UNIVERSE as opposed to what I'm used to in obedience. I felt like it was going to be very awkward and weird. It may have helped that three of Bertie's breeders were present and I knew them, but a lot of the people were extremely nice and coming up to chat with me and see where I was coming from with the breed. I sat in the obedience and field corner (laughs! I instinctively wandered over to that corner before I knew who was who), of course, but they weren't the only ones warm and welcoming to me. 

I did not jump right in with picking apart their dogs though while putting up mine. I think if you start off that way, it's going to turn people off. Probably. 

I can't help but add.... as far as coat type and whatnot - both my goldens have about as much coat as those goldens in the show ring. They are out swimming in lakes as long as they aren't iced over. And if the lakes are iced over, then they are out hiking with me.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Megora I went to my first show and never picked apart anyones dog I just was treated badly from the beginning and I am not the only one one gal brought an english style and they ripped her apart so bad she was bawling I was the only person who was nice to her so its not just me around here that is attacked. Maybe its just this area but the people are horribly rude and mean and downright cruel around here. I have never once said anything at a show about someones dog I might believe differently then them but I never say anything at a show at all or to the people about what I believe. I just have never seen not one person in goldens around me and at the shows be nice to a newbie and not just me. 

Jana


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

I kinda worded what I wrote wrong I dont tell anyone that I dont like their dog I dont attack anyone for their choices of style. There are many different styles and what that individual person likes is fine I dont judge that but I know what I believe a golden should be and I show what I believe in I just dont like the attacks on me because of making that choice. I dont know if I am making sense I just was very badly attacked when I showed my girl and so am very gunshy about any local breeders , exhibitors and breeder judges due to the attacks I have had. I just know what I believe in and thats what I own and show and hope someday to breed. 

Jana


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love a field bred golden, and my field dog Finn means the world to me. Your boy is beautiful. However, showing him in AKC would be very difficult at this stage. He is long in body and perhaps in loin, something forgiven a bit in bitches who are a titch long but less so in dogs. He is glossy and handsome. I really like him. Getting a great, objective handler to go over him, or trying the CCA would be helpful. His age is a tough one to assess the dog.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ooooo wait as second. I recognize your name from a few years ago on the internet. I remember reading your post where you saw a picture of Fisher and said he was way too overdone and had so many faults that would keep him from succeeding in the field. Hmm. Well I guess we have done OK despite your assessment. 
Sorry you have found the AKC scene to be so troublesome. Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Anney I have no idea what your talking about I have never seen Fisher till I saw his photo here and have never said anything about him ever. I honestly am totally confused and have no idea what your referring to. 

Jana


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK mea culpa if that was not you.

I understand your sentiment regarding goldens being field dogs but if you want to play the AKC show game, you're going about it the wrong way. You can't expect to succeed if you don't show up with the right horse for the race, and refuse to seek help/support from your local peers. It's a recipe for disappointment. Frankly I can't imagine any staunch show person giving a flying fig if some newby showed up with a field golden, and in fact, the times I've seen new folks in the show ring who obviously had no idea what to expect at a dog show before they entered Goldie and showed up in the stationwagon, were very kindly helped by experienced exhibitors and shown the ropes.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Anney

I swear it wasnt me that said that about your boy I love Fisher honestly he is a stunning boy and I think its awesome you have put a MH on him. When I first got into golden in 2005 I did try and ask for help and tried to get a better show golden and unfortunately no one would help me contacted the people who where supposed to be mentoring me and they refused to put me on a wait list and just kept giving me the run around went to two other breeders and was told that either 1 I had to hire a handler and was no allowed to show the dog myself which defeated the purpose of what I wanted or that they would handle the dog to the championship breed the dog and then spay or neuter the dog and then give it back to me. I have gotten very frustrated over the years with trying to break out and having a hard time getting anyone to give me the time of day. It probably didnt help that the people who told me they would mentor me and stabbed me in the back where friends with who else I had contacted. 

I used to leave every single show crying I wouldnt cry till I got to my car but some of the things that have been said about my dog by other exhibitors or to me has been awful but I did keep plugging away I knew almost immediately my girl wasnt show quality but I wanted to show her and learn on her so that when I did get a show golden I could be more confident in the ring with that dog. Not to mention my girl loved to show and so it was fun for us. The first show I showed up at I had no idea what I was doing I had got a golden and showed up at a show I had read up and knew what leash and collar to show her in but more then that I had pretty much no idea I did know how to stack her also and procedure but was very lost at that first show.

I have a lot of passion about goldens and since I first got my first golden I have read everything I could and studied pedigree, conformation, and everything I can trying to be better. I got this boy mainly for hunting and hunt tests since I love doing bird hunting but was thinking of dabbling again in conformation was leaning more towards just UKC and international with him. I was hoping in the future to get a nice show golden but a big issue I tend to run into is I want to show the dog myself and a lot of breeders are not willing to sell to me due to this. I would love to get a goldie one day that I can put a CH/MH on that would be my ultimate dream goal. 

Jana


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful glossy coat and stunning color


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess I am a bit confused as to why you would want to go to breed shows if you have had such horrible experiences there. There are many, many people who are devoted to field Goldens and believe that they are what Goldens should be but they also realize that the AKC breed ring is not where their dogs are going to be big winners. Many people who have show line Goldens would feel belittled if they entered their dog in a field trial.

Consider that, in essence, you were a breed novice and got your first Golden (who was not from show lines) and entered the show arena believing that your dog was what a Golden SHOULD be and you ran into people who had been showing, breeding and devoting themselves to Goldens for decades. It would be like taking you barrel racing Quarter Horse and entering a Saddle Bred competition against people who had been showing in Saddle Bred competitions for decades because you thought yours was what a horse Should be.

The CCA is a fantastic event that many people with field line Goldens take their dogs to for a critical evaluation.

And there are many Goldens out there who can do show and field work, it takes TONS of work.

As to your personal experiences with show people, I am sorry that happened to you. I am more a performance person and have found my niche of people there, but I know people who are involved in all aspects of the fancy and have found the whole range of personalities. I try not to take things personally and enjoy the nice people, consider the advice of everyone who may know more than I do and ignore the jerks.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Selli Belle to answer your question about why i want to do it well its something I have dreamed of since I was 5 years old to show dogs in conformation. I will probably not show my boy AKC but may still his lines are late to mature fully and dont look their best till around 4 or 5 on. I havent stopped wanting to show because I refuse to let some who are rude discourage me from a dream that I have always had.

I do compete in agility with my border collie mix and am working on titling her in that as well as will be doing obedience and rally next year with both Sammy and my border collie mix unfortunately the one and only akc agility trial I went too was horrible experience about as bad as conformation honestly no one was welcoming or nice at all including the judge. I showed USDAA agility trial a month before at the same place and it was so night and day difference between the USDAA trial and the AKC trial so maybe its just the AKC people around me are not very friendly I dont know honestly. 


Jana


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where are you located? Maybe there are local members here who could give you tips as far as what's going on? Or give you some insight? 

Are you training for agility at a club? Have you done any conformation drop in classes at least?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Showing goldens in the pacific northwest can be really cut throat, there are unfortunately a lot of people with strong opinions that share them in such a way it can be off putting. But some of them really mean well but perhaps their way of getting it across comes across cruel.

I was at a show last summer hear where someone asked another golden handler their opinion on their dog. I almost fell over with how that opinion got expressed. The person walked away crushed and the handler turned and saw me and was like what? I told her that was one of the most nasty evaluations I had ever heard. She was surprised she thought she was just being honest. After talking with her and explaining what it sounded like she went off to apologize.
The problem is what we hear may or may not be what they meant to convey and if you ask for opinions you need to be prepared to hear their truth, but like everything take it with a grain of salt. For an honest but sincere opinion wait till your puppy is old enough for the CCA and have that done. They will go over both your dogs shortcomings and his strength. Golden males can be very slow to grow and peak in some lines. My friends male at 5 is just now seriously ready to start showing.

To show AKC in our area you need a seriously thick skin but there are nice people but you also have to realize you are approaching them when they are really busy prepping their dog to show and that can be stressful and cause people to be abrupt and or rude as their minds are elsewhere. Try talking to them after they are done showing when they are more relaxed or get a information on meetings to go to. And remember if you are saying to them field dogs are more correct you are in a way insulting their dogs and that is not the right foot to get off on. Many breeders now in this area are working on getting at least a one field dog title on their dogs to show they can do the work.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Something to try if your on the western side of our state contact the evergreen golden retriever club via their website and tell them where your from and that you are looking for handling classes in your area. These are invaluable ways to learn how to present your dog, teach him how to correctly stack and present himself in a low key fun environment. After a few times in the ring I realized I was woefully unprepared and took two handling classes a week for a year.

Because I took these classes I found out about puppy matches, these are a great way to socialize young dogs and get your feet wet. I found about a weekend seminar taught by an all breed judge that was a owner, breeder handler of papillons I learned more in that weekend then I can ever tell you. That's how I ended up in goldens I did not start with showing them but someone that saw me show after that seminar asked me to handle her golden for her when she could not I ended up picking up a lot of goldens on the fly at shows and fell in love with the breed. 

Handling classes will give both you and your boy a big confidence boast and help you on your way. It was also how I found my mentor she saw I was in for the long haul and became willing to invest her time in me. Good luck!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I know that the CCA was mentioned several times. It's a great idea, but your dog can't do it until he is 18 months old, so your dog is too young right now.

The only dog I've shown is my puppy Lucy. I did not ask for a show puppy, I asked the breeder for a good all round golden. When she was 6 months old I thought she was pretty good looking. Not having a clue about showing dogs, I went first to Lucy's breeder. Trudy happened to be in town for a show, so I had her look Lucy over. Trudy thought yes that Lucy had potential. Trudy, the breeder, sent me to a friend of hers that has finished many dogs herself in the ring. So I went to her friend and had an amazing amount of instruction on showing dogs. Now I'm working on learning to groom. I was very lucky. Sounds like you are not as lucky with instruction and mentoring. At this point, I would assume he was good to show and find handling classes. Learn how to handle and show him yourself. You could find a handler possibly at a handling class too. Anything is possible. Mostly what I've learned about showing is, I still have no idea what I'm doing. And I may never figure it out. As long as it's fun I will continue. My goal is to finish Lucy myself. Who knows if that will happen.

One thing to keep in mind that show puppies learn how to show from an early age. The sooner your boy is in handling classes the sooner he will be ready for the ring with or without you.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've read through this thread and agree with a lot of the sentiments posted. I've only been in conformation a short time, and my Jack is my first champion. AKC showing is not an easy undertaking and not a hobby to get into if you have thin skin. People can be nasty, jealous and mean. They are more than happy to be nice to you when you aren't winning but if you have a dog doing well it is interesting how people change. I dealt with that this year with my Smooch who did very well at several local specialties. That being said, I've also met many people who are super supportive and wonderful. I choose to spend time with the positive people. 

I think showing in AKC is hard enough without adding to it that you have a dog without any conformation titles in the pedigree and who was not evaluated to be shown in that venue. And honestly, i agree that i can't see any people really caring if you show up to compete with a field bred golden, but i also doubt they are going to take you seriously. It's like me showing up to a field trial and saying "I can do this just like you can" to the people running their dogs who have put hundreds of hours into training their high level dogs.... Not exactly the same thing but you get the idea. People spend a lot of time and money on conformation and their breeding programs so coming in as a "passionate" newbie sounds to me (and i may be wrong) like you may have come across as a know it all or that you know more about the breed than these very experienced breeders/exhibitors/judges. Perhaps you unintentionally said something that came off as insulting regarding them or their dogs, and if so, I imagine you we're not met with a kind response. Again, this is just my thoughts on what may have gone wrong, I could be mistaken. 

If I were you I would join the local golden club, get to know these people outside of an actual show and prove to them that you are serious about wanting learn about conformation. I would not immediately seek their help but have the goal of learning and working toward obtaining a show prospect. In my club if someone joined and legitimately wanted to learn, they would be helped by the more experienced members once it came time for them to find a puppy. It just takes time to prove yourself, as many breeders have been burned by newbies who swear they want to compete in conformation but then don't. Many breeders are hesitant to sell show prospects at all, and keep anything worthy of showing, because of bad experiences. One breeder friend of mine will not sell a show prospect to anyone she doesn't know. She breeds for herself (ie not often) and if there is more than one show prospect and she does not have a friend in mind for the puppy, she would rather place a lovely puppy in a companion home than risk selling to a newbie. So those are my thoughts. Again, not intended to offend you but just a realistic assessment of what may have gone wrong. Good luck to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

